# Does anyone else find Attack on Titan/Shingeki no Kyojiin boring?



## nekosync (Jun 14, 2014)

There's going to be controversy over this but I don't care~

My opinion {sort of a rant - feel free to skip}:

There's _too much_ unnecessary dialogue of stuff I already know, so the cliff-hangers pretty much build up my 
excitement but the boring chit-chatter of the cast just decreases it tenfold. All the characters are too busy doing their dramatic gasps and monologues whilst titans are smashing buildings around them.

This unnecessary dialogue also adds to the unbearably long pace of the anime. The characters have an objective, yet it takes about five episodes before they complete it.

Also, I don't even like the characters. Eren seems like the cliche determined protagonist, Armin is the easy-going one who's trying to calm him down, and Mikasa has _no_ personality; she just lives for Eren. Mikasa is such a Mary-Sue, too. In the early episodes, generals refer to her as "an invaluable soldier" who is "worth more than 1,000 soldiers". On top of that, she just _happened_ to be top of her class during the training for military. Ugh.


What do you guys think of SnK/AoT?


----------



## Mariah (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, I found it extremely boring. It takes quite a few episodes for them to actually do anything. I stopped watching after episode fifteen.


----------



## epona (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, i hate the way mikasa has absolutely no substance at all


----------



## nekosync (Jun 14, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Yes, I found it extremely boring. It takes quite a few episodes for them to actually do anything. I stopped watching after episode fifteen.



I'm on episode 20 at the moment - I was actually pretty excited  because things looked as if they were picking up, but they're just dragging on. I think I'm going to drop this one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



epona said:


> yeah, i hate the way mikasa has absolutely no substance at all



I know, right? I really don't understand when people go on about her as if she's inspiring and all.


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

Some episodes yes


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 14, 2014)

Im too scared to watch it ._.
I watched corpse party and nearly had a heart attack e.e


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2014)

Never watched the anime but I seen the abridged version on YouTube and that was indeed not boring.

No idea how similar they are though


----------



## Mariah (Jun 14, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Im too scared to watch it ._.
> I watched corpse party and nearly had a heart attack e.e


It's far from scary.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 14, 2014)

I just like watching people get killed by titans.


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Im too scared to watch it ._.
> I watched corpse party and nearly had a heart attack e.e


It's not scary at all


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 14, 2014)

hmm, admittedly the first few episodes were dull but I REALLY got into it once the female titan came along.

I found I got more into the manga than the anime. I really love the manga, though I do prefer titan arcs such as the female titan and the dancing titan. its starting to focus more on the actual government currently in the manga, but its still managing to keep me plenty invested. Id like for there to be more titan arcs,though. I mean it is called attack on titan so I, came for titans, being attacked


----------



## Kildor (Jun 14, 2014)

Mikasa has feelings. She just doesn't like to show them very much


----------



## Bowie (Jun 14, 2014)

I find it depressing.


----------



## Glaed (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, I couldn't get past episode 3 or 4, can't remember. It was just boring to me I guess, I couldn't get into it. But I get bored of a lot of series, I'm too picky I guess LOL.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 14, 2014)

I liked it *shrugs* but i suppose because its popular a lot of people are going to think its the spawn of satan because of it. I liked mikasa because she actually DID **** XD most female anime characters are just there to look cute and be like OH SAVE ME STRONG MANNNN. I like how there are a lot of strong female characters in it, its almost kinda rare to see in TV now and days. The pacing in the show is a little off, so i understand why some people can't really get into it. One minute it's like ZOMGTITANSEVERYWHERE OMG OMG OMG ACTIONNNNN which were my favorite parts of the show because i'm a total action junkie. But the next its like HEY GUYS, LETS TAKE A WHOLE EPISODE TO TALK ABOUT A BOULDER. . .KEEP TALKING. . . .KEEP TALKING. . .TUNE IN NEXT WEEK-
But i still feel like its worth a watch from anyone who enjoys action and or horror elements. Its still an interesting concept and i personally really enjoyed it.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 14, 2014)

i liked it at first but when i got to around ch 50 in the manga i got bored
the anime i stopped at like ep 12


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 14, 2014)

w8 I also have something to say about mikasa



Spoiler: wow ok i repeat myself a lot and maybe spoilers



i agree shes definitely overpowered but thats partly because of her obsession with eren. shed probably sacrifice every other soldier including herself to save him. her obsession with him is sort of a problem, and its a little bothersome. shes usually blinded by it and ends up causing more harm than good trying to defend him so I think its intended to be a character flaw.

she isnt a completely perfect soldier, shes just devoted to protecting eren, mainly. she said shed follow eren wherever he went to protect him and thats what she did. if he hadnt opted to be a soldier she wouldnt have. she got as skilled as possible in order to protect him. she seems to care somewhat about the people of the town and her duty as a soldier but shell toss them all aside if erens in trouble, which is something he happens to find himself in quite a lot.

shes actually horribly selfish because her top goal is to protect one person she knows instead of many she doesnt. she was this way before eren was actually considered more important than those several people, so its just convenient to her now that their assigned mission is to protect eren, though she will disregard orders in moments of desperation.

shes an obsessed, selfish person, and not necessarily a good soldier, just a good fighter. eren is worth the world to her and that is not a good thing. I definitely wouldnt consider her perfect because shes actually sort of a bad person if you think about it. shes still way too op tho. I just thought id point out how the eren thing seems to also be intended to be a huge character flaw.

also i dont really think shes obsessed with him for romantic reasons, moreso because he sort of brought her up to be who she is today, and she probably redirected the feelings she felt for her parents to him to avoid being so distraught about their death.



big reptetitive character analysis
tho fyi I honestly dont like her that much ymir is my favorite girl chara in attack on titan lol


----------



## puppy (Jun 14, 2014)

i feel like they're getting nowhere at the moment
like,


Spoiler



does anyone even remember the basement
who the heckie is that ape titan
what are bertholdt annie and reiner even trying to do
whats the deal with ymir
is eren going to do anything useful


im caught up with the manga andthere are too many questions that havent been answered yet and im not even sure whats happening??


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 14, 2014)

I read the first volume or so at my friends' suggestion and haven't really thought about it since. My biggest fault was with Eren tbh.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 15, 2014)

It was one of the few action anime I enjoyed a lot. I usually don't like anime with blood and violence, but Shingeki was really different.

It kept on me suspense from beginning to end. And the soundtrack was fantastic. Every single track is beautiful. I think the soundtrack made a lot for me to like this anime, and probably wouldn't have liked it as much as I did if it wasn't for it.


----------



## Improv (Jun 15, 2014)

I actually liked it a lot, but I don't get bored too easily so my opinion probably shouldn't count. This was the first anime that I'd actually watched like ever so maybe I was excited and thought it was the best **** in the world, but I do agree that they take too long in some episodes to get things done. And then in the last few it's like they do too much.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 15, 2014)

Swurve said:


> I actually liked it a lot, but I don't get bored too easily so my opinion probably shouldn't count. This was the first anime that I'd actually watched like ever so maybe I was excited and thought it was the best **** in the world, but I do agree that they take too long in some episodes to get things done. And then in the last few it's like they do too much.



At least you didn't watch Dragon Ball Z - They take _episodes_ to get things done. ^^


----------



## krielle (Jun 15, 2014)

It was attention grabbing, one of a kind anime for me. Nothing was boring about it to me, each second had it's purpose to me.
The only thing I happened to get upset at was the ending.


----------



## Darumy (Jun 15, 2014)

I only watched a few eps but read the whole thing through two months or so prior to the anime release because /a/ and a friend kept raving about it. I enjoyed reading the manga a lot despite the er less than quality art of non-titans.


The anime did a good job! I don't quite understand the immense hype for it, I think the fact that it's aimed at a popular audience and still retains the edgy gorn feeling makes people like it. Gore is a little boring for me (in the sense that I think jam looks similar) but whatever floats people's boats. My sister loves it.


----------



## kasane (Jun 15, 2014)

My friend was constantly talking about how great it was and kept on pestering me to watch it and how I 'have not seen such a great Anime' so I just went 'OKAY OKAY DAMN GURL CALM DOWN'

I guess it's not boring, but I'm not as hyped as my friends are about it at the same time :/


----------



## Cou (Jun 15, 2014)

I loved it a lot, I started with the anime and it was exciting for me because the endings were always cliffhangers and I had to wait a week for the next one, sometimes it did get boring but there was always something else going on that got me hooked. The characters are interesting, I didn't like Eren and Mikasa at first (actually I started liking them just like a few weeks ago...). I found their character extremely boring and I felt like they were just kinda there, no character developments besides since they were young/the flashback. But I caught up to the manga and yeah, things actually happened with them and I started to like them. Also because I have a friend who's like, obsessed with Mikasa and he would always, always prove me wrong about Mikasa so I guess ._. Anyway, my favorite characters has always been Armin, Jean, and Annie (PROTECT THEM AT ALL COSTS). The others are really good too though, I love all the characters now, Levi being my least but he's still a badass.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 15, 2014)

Honestly, I did get bored around episode 12-15 (don't remember exactly when). It's an okay anime, but I do agree that there's a lot of unnecessary dialogue. I was thinking of picking up the manga, I heard it's amazing and much better than the anime. so maybe my opinion of the whole thing will change if I do o:


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 15, 2014)

It was pretty frustrating at times to watch when it was airing since a lot of episodes were just filled with unnecessarily long babble, but then at the end there'd be cool action and all that. I don't know--as a whole I liked the anime, but it did have its flaws, as every anime does. It had great fluid animation and I didn't ever find myself bored--just annoyed that they'd talk for so long and then there'd only be ~10 minutes left for action to take place. I don't get bored easily while watching anime so there's that. The manga had been becoming that way, as well; I stopped reading it when almost every new chapter was just them talking nonsense that I didn't care about--stuff that was so irrelevant and didn't have anything to do with what I wanted to know about. 

That anime had an amazing OST, though.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 15, 2014)

It's not scary...
I have to admit, it is boring.

But the overall idea and concept is pretty cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

Alrighty I guess. Way too overrated though


----------



## amyvity (Jun 15, 2014)

I totally was freaked out with the whole mothers death scene. So I hate it all.


----------



## Peisinoe (Jun 15, 2014)

The OST is amazing. The pace of the anime is pretty slow. The manga shows plot but then suddenly drops everything and goes onto another topic. I kind of feel like the author is trying to scrape ideas together to finish it up. I'm pretty sure he didn't expect this manga/anime to gain such a fanbase. 

I like it but am not an avid fan. I would have to say my favorite character is Annie. 

I have a good friend who is super obsessed about it. She'll stalk websites to see when a new chapter is out and will reread the chapters about 6 times to "analyze" it.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 15, 2014)

nekosync said:


> There's going to be controversy over this but I don't care~
> 
> My opinion {sort of a rant - feel free to skip}:
> 
> ...



Well I agree in a way.

The pointless chit chat is called character development, but I agree that it can be extremely slow. Sometimes it takes like three episodes for them to finally do something which can be annoying, which is why I decided to just read the manga. I mean you may as well watch Dragonball Z (lel).


----------



## mob (Jun 15, 2014)

i used to like aot a lot
but now that i realize it's really ****ty it's rather embarrassing that i used to like it


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2014)

I like the anime, but I am into that dystopia and "new society" type of shows and books so yeah xD.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes, I don't even know what this is but it is the boringest thing I have ever heard of.


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 16, 2014)

I thought it very refreshing.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 16, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Well I agree in a way.
> 
> The pointless chit chat is called character development, but I agree that it can be extremely slow. Sometimes it takes like three episodes for them to finally do something which can be annoying, which is why I decided to just read the manga. I mean you may as well watch Dragonball Z (lel).


In most of the "character development", I find that you don't really learn much about the character; they pretty much talk about the mission they're doing, or regurgitate information that we already know about the Titans.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 16, 2014)

It's nice and better than Black Bullet at least.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 16, 2014)

Stina said:


> I kind of feel like the author is trying to scrape ideas together to finish it up. I'm pretty sure he didn't expect this manga/anime to gain such a fanbase.



Apparently his original intention was to kill everyone off, but then it got super popular so he scrapped that idea. I haven't really looked much into that rumor myself, but yeah. Guess he doesn't know what to do so he's putting out useless chapters until he figures something out.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2014)

I think it looks good 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Cou (Jun 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I think it looks good
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



HAHAH man now I want to know and see you watch it


----------



## Pirate (Jun 23, 2014)

For an anime about killing titans, you barely even see any titans... there's too much chatter for my liking. Don't get me wrong, I do still like it, but christ I wish they'd just shut up sometimes. They just seem to constantly repeat themselves about everything.

Needs more titans. I can't wait for 



Spoiler



the big ass titan fight from the manga animated, my god I bet that will be awesome.



I also really hate Levi. He's so boring. I will never understand why people love him so much.


----------



## Brad (Jun 23, 2014)

I was really enjoying it until it was revealed that people could turn into Titans. I thought it was just going to be about people who were normal people, and could die. I thought killing off the main character was really ballsy, and I loved it. But.... nope. And that's why I don't like anime, generally.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 23, 2014)

I think it's really overrated nowadays.


----------



## davidfosterwallace (Jun 24, 2014)

In general anime seems lackluster, but I have a specific gripe with the way the industry at large has no grace in introducing exposition.

The worst examples of this being a plot synopsis and explanation _of_ the protagonist, _by_ the protagonist.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jun 24, 2014)

As a fan, I will say I appreciate that everyone actually has valid arguments, and I agree with some of them.
The past few years it's taken me a long time to finish any anime, but it's mostly my fault. But with SNK I had to keep watching and I finished really quickly. I personally think it keeps you interested and that the characters are pretty good. I just kinda laugh/scoff at how they portray Eren as a badass hero in the OP/Promos/official art when he isn't really that. I think he talks the talk a lot but I don't hate him, but he's not a favorite. My favorite is obvious by my avatar; that character I related to and I think he develops well. I was 'eh' about Mikasa then and I am now. I think she's bland, not exactly inspiring or anything except for physical strength. She's really annoying in the chibi OVAs. Levi is just nice to look at, he's kind of an a-hole and is a Sesshoumaru-like character, so he's got the kinda bland, super-strong, 'good-looking' character formula. My sister loves him and even though I can't see why, I know why. 
A really good character is Hanji 
The toughest part of the anime to get through was when Eren had to try and move the boulder. Like c'mon. But overall I think it's really good and refreshing and has lots of stuff going for it. I love it and like how it shows that even when you're determined you can fail, things like that, because that's how real life is.


----------



## chronic (Jun 24, 2014)

full attention


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 24, 2014)

baileyanne94 said:


> As a fan, I will say I appreciate that everyone actually has valid arguments, and I agree with some of them.
> The past few years it's taken me a long time to finish any anime, but it's mostly my fault. But with SNK I had to keep watching and I finished really quickly. I personally think it keeps you interested and that the characters are pretty good. I just kinda laugh/scoff at how they portray Eren as a badass hero in the OP/Promos/official art when he isn't really that. I think he talks the talk a lot but I don't hate him, but he's not a favorite. My favorite is obvious by my avatar; that character I related to and I think he develops well. I was 'eh' about Mikasa then and I am now. I think she's bland, not exactly inspiring or anything except for physical strength. She's really annoying in the chibi OVAs. Levi is just nice to look at, he's kind of an a-hole and is a Sesshoumaru-like character, so he's got the kinda bland, super-strong, 'good-looking' character formula. My sister loves him and even though I can't see why, I know why.
> A really good character is Hanji
> The toughest part of the anime to get through was when Eren had to try and move the boulder. Like c'mon. But overall I think it's really good and refreshing and has lots of stuff going for it. I love it and like how it shows that even when you're determined you can fail, things like that, because that's how real life is.



I don't see why you dislike/don't really like Mikasa when she and Levi are practically the same in personality, except we know Mikasa has a soft side and Levi's just basically an ******* (unless it's explained somewhere in the manga but I don't really read or keep up to speed with manga so I don't know). So I just hate this ridiculous hype over Levi because he is probably one of the worst characters out of them all. I have to agree that Armin is definitely the best character, though. I think he's probably the reason why I somewhat enjoyed the show (even though now when I look back on it I don't think it was as good as people hyped it up to be (mostly on Tumblr, anyway...)). Armin seems like one of those annoying, cowardly characters when you first meet him, and you think he's just going to be completely useless all the time and contain barely any plot development. However, I'm glad we were proven otherwise, because Armin is definitely one of the strongest characters in the anime... Mentally and probably emotionally, too! Which is what I'm happy about, because they didn't just make it all about how only those who are physically strong will survive best in a team, Armin was intelligent and mentally strong, so he was an asset to the team too.

Anyway, besides THAT, I found SnK boring and overhyped. The pacing was terrible, to be honest. I mean, I liked it, but looking back on it, I can't understand why people are so obsessed with it. It's really not the best anime I've ever seen...


----------



## riummi (Jun 24, 2014)

yup i felt the same way during the first and middle episodes. Some are pretty much the same thing over and over again -_- but i have to say that i do look forward to the next season. plus i hated it when theyre always like "whats down in the basement" and it takes them like a million years to actually go there.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 24, 2014)

I've watched it and you're right about Mikasa. She just wants the d.

There's also an entire chapter like "oh people died ".


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 24, 2014)

baileyanne94 said:


> and that the characters are pretty good.








Seriously, though. I watched this anime, people convincing me it was good. I saw it, and it was, to bluntly say it, S***. The characters are rhe worst part. They are just 2 dimentional pieces of crap, not one is engaging and they bore you.

opinions i suppose.


----------



## c h i h a r u (Jun 24, 2014)

Personally I don't get why there's so much hype for it. It seems bland to me.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jun 25, 2014)

Himari said:


> I don't see why you dislike/don't really like Mikasa when she and Levi are practically the same in personality, except we know Mikasa has a soft side and Levi's just basically an ******* (unless it's explained somewhere in the manga but I don't really read or keep up to speed with manga so I don't know). So I just hate this ridiculous hype over Levi because he is probably one of the worst characters out of them all. I have to agree that Armin is definitely the best character, though. I think he's probably the reason why I somewhat enjoyed the show (even though now when I look back on it I don't think it was as good as people hyped it up to be (mostly on Tumblr, anyway...)). Armin seems like one of those annoying, cowardly characters when you first meet him, and you think he's just going to be completely useless all the time and contain barely any plot development. However, I'm glad we were proven otherwise, because Armin is definitely one of the strongest characters in the anime... Mentally and probably emotionally, too! Which is what I'm happy about, because they didn't just make it all about how only those who are physically strong will survive best in a team, Armin was intelligent and mentally strong, so he was an asset to the team too.
> 
> Anyway, besides THAT, I found SnK boring and overhyped. The pacing was terrible, to be honest. I mean, I liked it, but looking back on it, I can't understand why people are so obsessed with it. It's really not the best anime I've ever seen...



Oh I don't like either  Haha it's my sister who loves Levi. I just don't wanna be mean and tell her why he's not so great because she's young and a fairly new anime fan, she'll mature and learn how to spot better-done characters.  Levi is an overrated character and he's only in like ten episodes? I do feel bad for people who are either turned off or 'wrf?' About it because of the fan base. I agree that it is a little too hyperactive, and that's coming from me who loves it, but I really understand that feeling because I get the same way when something is super popular. I'm actually surprised how much it's literally exploded in a fairly short time worldwide. But yeah Armin was the first character I found myself liking and he has the best development in my opinion : )


----------



## riummi (Jun 27, 2014)

Before reading this: i really liked Levi because he's cool, calm, and collected.
After reading other comments: i agree that Levi isnt anything too get crazy about but in that episode where blank blank happened i could really tell that Levi cares for blank. 
Eren: meh
Mikasa: meh
Armin: hmm


----------



## Silversea (Jun 27, 2014)

I actually liked the series so far. It does seem to drag a bit but it often drags for a...semi-decent reason. Which is more than you can say for other things.

Still...lots of talking.


----------

